

Hey HN, lets vote: Will Facebook reach $10bn annual earnings in 10 years? - icode

$10bn annual earnings in 10 years should be about right to justify the current valuation I guess.
======
icode
Vote: YES - engagement in FB will continue/grow AND they will find a way to
monetize it.

------
icode
Vote: NO - FB will find a way to monetize, but the engagement will decline.

------
icode
Vote: NO - engagement in FB will decline AND they will not find a way to
monetize the traffic.

------
icode
Vote: NO - engagement in FB will continue/grow but they will not find a way to
monetize it.

